# Fedor to small for heavy weight? another question..



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

1. My friend said to me fedor is way to small for heavyweight and he needs to cut to middleweight, yet hes over 230 pounds and destroying guys twice his height/size. What do you think?

2. My second question is when was Fedors prime? What year was it, or how many years ago was it?

Thank you, bare with me i'm new to this, ive only seen a few fights on youtube so if it sounds like i know nothing about mma it's true.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow blast from the past.


Fedor has retired after his most TKO win against Pedro Rizzo. His prime was likely somewhere around 2004-2006. 

Fedor was very small for heavyweight. He's only about 6' and barely 230lbs with a good amount of fat on him - which he always claimed was an advantage in combat sports. He had the frame of a middleweight.



If you're interested in the modern heavyweight scene, Junior dos Santos is the current top-dog as UFC champ. He's got some great highlights on youtube and he has a title defense not too long from now.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't let his size fool you. Back in the day that man could take a shitload of punishment and return it tenfold onto his opponent. He may not have had size but he made up for it in skill. That's what made him so successful in the HW scene for so long.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think if was Bas Rutten who was like "I remember seeing this fat Russian guy who was fighting a guy from my gym. We thought he would get crushed, little did we know...".

Fedor wasn't THAT small. He wouldnt always have been one of the smaller HWs, but his style was exactly like an MMA Tyson. He could take your best shots, and hit much harder every time. His submission defence was almost unmatched (up until the Werdum fight) and he was so solid in every area possible.

What kills me about his losses were they made him look so weak, but they were so understandable. Stretched out, his "prime" wouldnt have been over so quick. Werdum just caught him. Fedor always seemed to slip out, but this one time he didnt, to one of the best BJJ guys around. Antonio was toe to toe with him, and Fedor was eating Silva's best and giving them right back. It was a good war, until he got taken down (which he didnt always resist amazingly, especially not against a huge guy like Antonio). We seen great grappling from Bigfoot, and Fedor struggle endlessly to get out, never quitting and taking insane punishment. The guys stopped it, but it didnt even really feel like Fedor did anything wrong. He got outgrappled slightly, but Bigfoot is a great BJJ guy and outclasses most on the top position. Lastly, the Hendo fight. He dropped Hendo, Dan slipped out, and finished it with GnP quickly. I personally think that had NOTHING to do with Fedor's prime, and could have happened to him at any stage of his career. Hendo literally just slipped out and landed hard enough shots in such quick succession that Fedor couldnt defend quick enough and the ref jumped in.

Harsh to say he dropped off so much but he's truley one of the greatest of all time, in not THE in a lot of people's opinions.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Moved.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Fedor too small for heavyweight? Someone should inform his record as it obviously has no idea.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Multiple fail. Fedor is the best HW ever.

Grammer Nazi: It's "too" small not "to" small.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think if was Bas Rutten who was like "I remember seeing this fat Russian guy who was fighting a guy from my gym. We thought he would get crushed, little did we know...".
> 
> Fedor wasn't THAT small. He wouldnt always have been one of the smaller HWs, but his style was exactly like an MMA Tyson. He could take your best shots, and hit much harder every time. His submission defence was almost unmatched (up until the Werdum fight) and he was so solid in every area possible.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!

Fedor is still my all time favourite fighter. He's passionate, humble, undersized and an absolute beast.

He's been in trouble with the likes of Randleman (the nastiest suplex ever), Fujita (best landed shot that wobbled Fedor), Comeman on the ground as well as Hunt, etc etc.

He always came through and showed his technical prowess and speed/power with his fearless striking.

I still remember his first title shot in PRIDE against Nog like it was yesterday. Got chills on his intro walk out. That was the beginning of a long, fruitful career as he literally dismantled the best HW on the planet at every faucet of the game.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Big_Charm said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Fedor is still my all time favourite fighter. He's passionate, humble, undersized and an absolute beast.
> 
> ...


Yeah he wasn't untouchable. His style put him in trouble, and he always seemed to perform a mircale and win the fight (if it was needed). I think it was unlucky that 3 times where he didnt came in a row, but I think had he went straight to the UFC after them, he could well have faught JDS by now and I think he'd have won the HW belt.

Sucks I never got to really watch him live. I watched the Silva and Hendo fights but ehres a difference between watching Fedor walk out in SF and watching Fedor walk out in Pride. While I like to think "I'm watching the greatest of all time walk out right now" as Anderson heads to the ring, I'm not anticipating a complete war in the cage, and more so a master class. At all times your could fear a Fedor loss, which made his then GOAT title hang in the balance so much, making the antitpation of that walk out reach boiling point.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol at people saying Fedor could make 185lbs, sorry guys but i just could never see that happening unless it was another James Irvin type situation.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> Lol at people saying Fedor could make 185lbs, sorry guys but i just could never see that happening unless it was another James Irvin type situation.


Or if he got his Skinny Florian on.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah he wasn't untouchable. His style put him in trouble, and he always seemed to perform a mircale and win the fight (if it was needed). I think it was unlucky that 3 times where he didnt came in a row, but I think had he went straight to the UFC after them, he could well have faught JDS by now and I think he'd have won the HW belt.
> 
> Sucks I never got to really watch him live. I watched the Silva and Hendo fights but ehres a difference between watching Fedor walk out in SF and watching Fedor walk out in Pride. While I like to think "I'm watching the greatest of all time walk out right now" as Anderson heads to the ring, I'm not anticipating a complete war in the cage, and more so a master class. At all times your could fear a Fedor loss, which made his then GOAT title hang in the balance so much, making the antitpation of that walk out reach boiling point.


I hear you man, good points.

In an age of MMA where most people turn down fights and have crazy game plans, Fedor came out with bad intentions to fight and win... Every time!

He'll be greatly missed, it's too bad we didn't get to see him in the UFC. Other great matchups for him back in PRIDE/Affliction/Strikeforce would have been Barnett, Overeem, Cormier.

To this day, nothing quite gets me excited like watching a PRIDE event, it was a spectacle to behold.

:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Big_Charm said:


> I hear you man, good points.
> 
> In an age of MMA where most people turn down fights and have crazy game plans, Fedor came out with bad intentions to fight and win... Every time!
> 
> ...


I hate strategy fighting. I think you can adapt to other assets of your skillset, or you can have a gameplan which would be say Bigfoot Silva not taking Struve to the ground, but to change your whole style or pick fights around that style doesnt sit with me. Guys like Fedor would fight anyone because they felt that what they did inside the ring was enough. They didnt need to change everything because it was basically a match of your skillset Vs my skillset, and Fedor was just too good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the problem with Fedor was that in his last three fights what had worked for him started to betray him. He'd taken out opponents before with his fighting style. Finally fighters started adapting.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This thread brought me back to Pride days!



OUSOONERSOU said:


> Multiple fail. Fedor is the best HW ever.
> 
> Grammer Nazi: It's "too" small not "to" small.


"Grammer Nazi": It's grammar.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ape City said:


> This thread brought me back to Pride days!
> 
> 
> 
> "Grammer Nazi": It's grammar.


Not in Oklahoma it isn't! :wink03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does Oklahoma have to do with anything?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> What does Oklahoma have to do with anything?


It has to do with everything.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> It has to do with everything.


That made me laugh :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, this is getting interesting.


----------



## FedorTooStrong (Oct 28, 2012)

This is why Jon Jones and Anderson Silva will never be as great as Fedor. They cheat the system by cutting weight and fighting smaller guys. Fedor is a natural MW and he stayed undefeated for 10 years fighting guys who outweighed him by 50-60lbs regularly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

FedorTooStrong said:


> This is why Jon Jones and Anderson Silva will never be as great as Fedor. They cheat the system by cutting weight and fighting smaller guys. Fedor is a natural MW and he stayed undefeated for 10 years fighting guys who outweighed him by 50-60lbs regularly.


Cutting weight is not cheating the system.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

FedorTooStrong said:


> This is why Jon Jones and Anderson Silva will never be as great as Fedor. They cheat the system by cutting weight and fighting smaller guys. Fedor is a natural MW and he stayed undefeated for 10 years fighting guys who outweighed him by 50-60lbs regularly.


Fedor is cheating the system by fighting above his weight limit, therefore having a monstrous speed advantage.


----------



## FedorTooStrong (Oct 28, 2012)

Killz said:


> Cutting weight is not cheating the system.


So a natural HW fighting LHWs isn't cheating in any way?












Rauno said:


> Fedor is cheating the system by fighting above his weight limit, therefore having a monstrous speed advantage.


lol... kids.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

FedorTooStrong said:


> So a natural HW fighting LHWs isn't cheating in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arlovski is a LOT thicker than Jones. How is this cheating when they make the weight cut? And i wasn't being serious, just used the same logic as you did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if you can make the weight cut then it's not cheating in anyway. This isn't high school or college wrestling where you can only go so far. In MMA you can make any weight you can make as long as you can fight afterwards.


----------

